# Tournament Question



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Are there still tournaments on Thursday nights at Escambia?


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted



MacTheFuzz said:


> Are there still tournaments on Thursday nights at Escambia?


Had it this past thursday only had 10 people. Still someone got a century note for their time.


----------

